# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  بثينة الرئيسي:لست "فتاة كليب" وتجربتي مع "فايز" أوَّل وآخر مرَّة - عبدالله الحسن

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

